# Coding Mixed Cardiomyopathy



## Mindy Kannianen (Dec 16, 2016)

My doctors like to use the term "mixed cardiomyopathy".  I have been using the unspecified code, I42.9.  Does anyone have any ideas on whether this is correct?

Also, sometimes they say "mixed ischemic and non-ischemic cardiomyopathy".  Is it appropriate to code I25.5 and I42.9 together?

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Margaret Morgan (Dec 19, 2016)

Mindy,

I have coded them together but only when my doctor document the patient has ischemic and non-ischemic CM (i25.5 & i42.9) documented but only non-ischemic when it's mixed CM(i42.9) as it is not clear what kind of CM.

Ischemic cardiomyopathy is weakness in the muscle of the heart due to coronary artery disease. Individuals with ischemic cardiomyopathy typically have a history of myocardial infarction (heart attack).

Non-ischemic cardiomyopathy is weakness in the muscle of the heart that is not due to coronary artery disease. To make a diagnosis of non-ischemic cardiomyopathy, significant coronary artery disease should be ruled out. The term non-ischemic cardiomyopathy does not describe the etiology of weakened heart muscle. The non-ischemic cardiomyopathies are a mixed-bag of disease states, each with their own causes. 

I don't know if is correct to bill them together or not, but my doctor documented that the patient had them both so that's why I coded it that way.

Anybody have additional information on this?

Sincerely,
Margaret


----------

